# Ripescato!



## ub40

Hola!
Saben como se puede traducir el adjetivo italiano RIPESCATO?
Por ejemplo:
Non avevo la borsa di studio ma qualcuno ha rinunciato e sono stato RIPESCATO = No tenia beca pero alguien renunciò y ...?
Gracias!


----------



## Estopa

Hola:

"Repescar" es también un verbo usual en español  (L I N K), aunque creo que en este contexto tan especial no se usaría esa palabra.

Podría decirse así (La expresión podría cambiar dependiendo de la situación).

No me habían concedido la beca, pero alguien renunció y me la dieron porque yo era el siguiente en la lista...


----------



## 0scar

*Readmitido*


----------



## Neuromante

Readmitido implica que antes ha sido expulsado. No funciona aquí.


----------



## ub40

Muchas gracias a todos!

A lo mejor puede ser correcto también readmitido. De hecho se trata de una persona que antes había sido expulsada de la lista de los becarios, aunque era idóneo para recibir la beca, porque había demasiadas demandas de becas...

Grazie mille!


----------



## Estopa

Creo que para hacer bien la traducción hay que conocer el método de selección de candidatos para la beca.

En España suelen publicarse listas con la puntuación obtenida por cada candidato, y las becas se  conceden a los que alcancen mayor puntuación hasta agotar la totalidad de las becas convocadas. Si alguien renuncia a la beca el derecho a obtenerla pasa automáticamente al siguiente de la lista, por eso para España no serviría lo de "readmitido".

Saludos


----------



## ub40

¡Gracias, Estopa!
¿Entonces tú como llamarías los "REPESCADOS", o sea los que tuvieron suerte porque alguien renuncio?


----------



## 0scar

_*Reconsiderado.*_





¿Se usa esto o es una curiosidad del diccionario?  
*repescar.*
*1. tr. Admitir nuevamente a quien ha sido eliminado en un examen, en una competición, etc.*

*Real Academia Española ©*


----------



## ub40

Grazie ancora!


----------



## Estopa

ub40 said:


> ¡Gracias, Estopa!
> ¿Entonces tú como llamarías los "REPESCADOS", o sea los que tuvieron suerte porque alguien renuncio?



Aunque arriba te hice una propuesta bastante coloquial, así es como se dice en España habitualmente en el lenguaje estudiantil.

A veces, cuando hay una convocatoria con un número fijo de ayudas, los que alcanzan la puntuación pero no obtienen la beca se denominan "suplentes", lo que implica que recibirán la beca si alguien renuncia a ella.

Quizá podría decirse así:

No me habían concedido la beca, pero alguien renunció y me la dieron por figurar en las listas como suplente.

@Óscar En España se utiliza bastante el término "repesca", sobre todo en las competiciones. Es una oportunidad que se da a las personas que han sido eliminadas de volver a la competición.


----------



## 0scar

Parece un término inventado por el conductor de un programa de TV "popular". Y para colmo se usa también en Italia.


----------



## Estopa

0scar said:


> Parece un término inventado por el conductor de un programa de TV "popular". Y para colmo se usa también en Italia.



Seguramente tienes razón, aunque es un término muy implantado en España. Cuando yo era pequeña siempre había una "repesca" en los concursos de la televisión en los que competían alumnos de diferentes escuelas. Era un aliciente más para no perder las esperanzas cuando uno resultaba eliminado


----------



## pattyfashiion

No poseìa la beca pero alguien renunciò/ se retirò/dio pie atràs/se saliò de eso y me recobraron/me volvieron a sacar/retomaron/ me sacaron adelante...

Anche se esiste il verbo repescar credo che la frase si possa rendere meglio...spero aiuti...



ub40 said:


> ¡Gracias, Estopa!
> ¿Entonces tú como llamarías A los "REPESCADOS", o sea los que tuvieron suerte porque alguien renuncio?



In Spagnolo il complemento di persona va sempre specificato con l'A davanti all'articolo...spero non sia un problema la correzione...


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Parece un término inventado por el conductor de un programa de TV "popular". Y para colmo se usa también en Italia.


 
S'è stato 'ripescato' vuol dire che c'è stato un 'ripescaggio'



ub40 said:


> Hola!
> Saben como se puede traducir el adjetivo italiano RIPESCATO?
> Por ejemplo:
> Non avevo la borsa di studio ma qualcuno ha rinunciato e sono stato RIPESCATO = No tenia beca pero alguien renunciò y ...?
> Gracias!


¿Fuí recuperado?

gg


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

En mi opinión "respecar" es perfectamente válido.

Saludos

Ant


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> En mi opinión "respecar" es perfectamente válido.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Ant


 
¿O repescar? .......no es pecado!

Hola Ant.

Esta leserita mía fué solo motivo para saludarte.

gg


----------



## Neuromante

Cuando hay un número fijo de plazas, como es el caso, no puede existir una repesca. La idea de "repesca" es que sean admitidas/aprobadas... más personas de las iniciales.


----------

